# Ice Castle



## Savage260

Who has one and what can you tell me about them, good and bad? I am looking at buying a 6.5X14 mini toy hauler for ice fishing and camping in the summer. Any one have this model?


----------



## JethroBodine

I own a 2008 20' ice castle and yes i love it but i had to completely remake the lifting mechanism and switch out the axel bushings with rolled over mandrel steel. I also put breaks on it as well. As well as 2 speed winches (DO THIS) After doing all this custom steel work on it it is all i would ever need great unit! I work in the tool and dye industry and am also a professional contractor btw.

You can really tell they have started to cut corners on the building process with regards to the little stuff. Don't get me wrong they are a great wheelhouse for the guy who goes out 10 times a year and hauls it a total of 500 miles a year. They are like the "chevrolet" of wheelhouses. By far the most common wheelhouse on the lake and why not they work. If you do buy one i would look for a used older one not new. I have noticed the new ones show signs of shotty construction and even tho they are visually appealing they are not built to last. The older ones however are known for having a very inefficient lifting mechanism, so it is a trade off.

The next wheelhouse i would look into would be "The lodge" Very well built and great lifting mechanism however the wheelhouse rides low to the ground and my friend has problems with it dragging when getting on and off the ice with the slopes, his is 20 feet long as well and that is his only issue with it.


----------



## Savage260

Jethro, thanks for the info! In reading more review, and talking to people, I have heard these same things. I am afraid the Ice Castle isn't going to be durable enough for what I need. I am now trying to decide between the Lodge and the Yetti.


----------



## JethroBodine

IMO go with the lodge they hold there value better than almost any wheelhouse. If you really want a nice icehouse look into custom cottage.


----------



## Savage260

I want a nice house, but I am not willing to pay crazy cash. $15,000 for a fish house, even one you can use as a small camper in the summer is stupid crazy. I like both the Team Lodge Jr. and the Yetti, but $12 grand + is just not worth it. I guess I will have to dump this idea also. DANG!!!


----------



## JethroBodine

YEah i can understand the cost issue. Wheelhouses of any quality do bring a pretty penny but nothing beats sitting in a cushioned sofa only wearing a t shirt and moccasins snagging walleye after walleye while watching a movie with a nice cold beer in your hand. Truly worth every penny if that appeals to you. :beer: Goodluck on your ice fishing season either way. :thumb:


----------



## 1lessdog

You can buy the trailer or frame what ever you want to call it for about 1500.00 for a 7x14 v front and finish it yourself for about 1500.00 and have a really nice fish house for 3000.00. I finished mine in knotty pine and LED light with 8 catch cover holes and it looks real good. 2 windows and double doors in back for a 4 wheeler. The outside is tin from Menards and all 2x4 with 1 1/2 inch pink insulation and wrapped in tyveck then put the tin on. I put 1inch insulation in the floor. Cook top up in the V part.

You can save alot of money if you build one yourself.

Good luck


----------



## Savage260

If only I had the skills and tools needed to make a nice house, but I don't. Guess I gotta fork over the dough, or just not fish. I think I will just not fish. :crybaby:


----------



## northerndave

I have a new (2013) 20' V nose ice castle out on LOW. Been out there since new years, I've moved it 3 times (fresh spots) and we love it. We've been out there all but 2 weekends since new years. The fishing has been poor on LOW this year but we love being out there anyways because it's like winter camping. I spray foamed the floor in ours. For the money, we certainly did not go wrong with this house. I used it to camp at itasca state park late last summer too, worked great for that as well.

Good luck in what ever you do, I just thought you might want to hear from a happy ice castle owner.


----------



## Savage260

Thanks for the post and pix, glad you are happy with the ice castle! Looks like I will be waiting until next year for my ice house/camper.


----------



## ruger1

Savage260 said:


> Who has one and what can you tell me about them, good and bad? I am looking at buying a 6.5X14 mini toy hauler for ice fishing and camping in the summer. Any one have this model?


There are better brands out there, but you will pay for them. I had a 2003 Ice Castle 6.4 X 14. Fit and finish is cheap. Overall build is OK and sure is functional. You will enjoy it, just be sure to not overpay for it. I had to (wanted to) do a lot of interior modifications to make it look better and functionally better.


----------



## fieldgeneral

You can't put a price tag on wheelhouses if your a family man who likes to take his family out with him on the weekends to fish. It is literally just like a camper except your out on the ice. You'll create memories that will last a lifetime :thumb:


----------



## Savage260

I am not the one putting the price tag on it, the people that are are putting too many numbers on those price tags!!!


----------



## brand66

There are better brands out there, but you will pay for them. I had a 2003 Ice Castle 6.4 X 14. Fit and finish is cheap.Thanks for the post and pix, glad you are happy with the ice castle! Looks like I will be waiting until next year for my ice house/camper.


----------



## austin34

The ice castle of 6.4 X 14 is the perfect size for ice fishing marina power pedestals as well as for a lot of fun and entertainment.


----------



## Janfgice

but you will pay


----------

